
Full Interview Transcript with Alleged DAO “Attacker” - rufus42
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/exclusive-full-interview-transcript-alleged-dao-attacker/
======
SlipperySlope
The Ethereum community proposes to roll back their blockchain to reverse the
theft of 3.5 million ETH.

Here the thief proposes to independent ETH miners that enough of them refuse
to rollback the ETH blockchain, by virtue of staying with the old version of
the software.

If the ETH blockchain is not rolled back, the thief proposes to share the loot
- about $10 million worth - with the agreeing miners, making them
collaborators in the theft.

Apparently, the attackers also shorted ETH before the attack. Given the
resulting ETH price cash after the attack, the attackers made off with real
bitcoin by closing the short trades, even if they fail to withdraw any of
their stolen ETH.

Amazing.

